# Smoked Sweet Potatoes



## seandje

Has anyone smoked sweet potatoes?  I'm sure someone has.  Got any recipes/tips?


----------



## baberuth100

Aw -- it is that time of year in NC. I have an electric smoker. I usually cook about 2.5 hours at 225 -- about a med sized potato. Use whatever wood I need for the other items that are cooking. Never get much smoke flavor through the skin. Do not poke any holes. Usually throw a garlic bulb in with about 1.5 hrs left in the cook. 

Then I take it out, peel the skin and add butter and brown sugar.

I need to get out to the farmers market soon...


----------



## beer-b-q

I was thinking about it after watching Bobby Flay Grill some the other day...


----------



## mballi3011

I have never smoked them but it would make the wife happy for alittle while and I guess that would make me happy to smoke them for her. So somebody help us I would just cut slit in them and pour in some butter and alittle spices mixed in and throw them in the smoker. Yummo for sure


----------



## flash

Smoked Potatoes

These are basically smoked potatoes with an herb and spice rub. Sounds like barbecue to me.
INGREDIENTS:
• 8 baking potatoes (Yukon gold's are good for this) 
• 1 cup bacon grease, softened, not melted 
• HERB MIX: 
• 2 tablespoons ground sage 
• 2 tablespoons granulated garlic 
• 2 tablespoons dried parsley 
• 2 tablespoons salt 
• 2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper 
• 2 tablespoons sugar 
• 2 tablespoons paprika 
PREPARATION:
Wash and dry potatoes. Rub warm, soft bacon grease ( I just use butter at times ) into the skin of each potato, covering completely. Mix the herbs together; roll each potato in herb mixture, making sure to cover completely. Puncture each potato several times. Place on hot grill in a smoker, and smoke for 1 hour at 250 deg, turning once. Remove potato and wrap each in double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil. Seal the foil and place back in smoker for another 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until soft when poked. 
 I like to open them up the last 1/2 hour or so to make the skin alittle more crunchy. Sweet potatoes work too and actually will take less time to do.


----------

